# gaming Maus bis 40 Euro?



## _Troublemaker_ (17. Januar 2014)

Hi wie im Titel gesagt sicher ich eine möglichst gute gaming Maus bis Max. 40 Euro


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. Januar 2014)

G400s:
Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings sind Mäuse immer Geschmackssache. Einfach mal in den nächsten Elektromarkt gehen (falls vorhanden) und probegriffeln .


----------



## _Troublemaker_ (17. Januar 2014)

Wie is die sharkoon darkonia so?


----------



## Der-Ork (17. Januar 2014)

_Troublemaker_ schrieb:


> Wie is die sharkoon darkonia so?


 
Kann ich nur empfehlen (die black). Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oh man Preise gehen hoch hab vor ca. 1ner Woche noch 25€ bezahlt.


----------



## Icepeakjr (17. Januar 2014)

Meines Wissens ist die Sharkoon Drakonia sehr zu empfehlen, sowie die Sharkoon Fireglider, welche ich selbst besitze.

Zurzeit verwende ich die Roccat Savu Roccat Savu, USB (ROC-11-600) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in welche ich mich verliebt habe.
An der Sharkoon hat mich der gummierte "Palm grip" genervt, also die Daumen ablage, meines Wissens. 

Natürlich gibt es noch andere welche oft empfohlen werden, aber ich empfehle nur was ich kenne und zufrieden bin.
Hier die auf Geizhals Beliebtesten Gaming Mäuse, 4/5 davon sind empfehlenswert.
Mäuse mit Typ: kabelgebunden, Auflösung: ab 1600dpi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Von Razer rate ich dringend ab, da hier im Forum häufig reklamiert werden, diese gehen sehr schnell kaputt.


----------



## Der-Ork (17. Januar 2014)

Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist die Sharkoon Drakonia sehr zu empfehlen, sowie die Sharkoon Fireglider, welche ich selbst besitze.
> An der Sharkoon hat mich der gummierte "Palm grip" genervt, also die Daumen ablage, meines Wissens.


 
Die Fireglider (hat meine Frau) finde ich nicht so gut, wie die Drakonia und die Daumenablage finde ich sehr angenehm. Ist aber geschmackssache.  



Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Von Razer rate ich dringend ab, da hier im Forum häufig reklamiert werden, diese gehen sehr schnell kaputt



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte ca. 5 Jahre lang Maus + Tastatur von Razer und war super zufrieden. Nur die Preise fand ich schon immer etwas happig.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2014)

Roccat Savu, von Ergonomie bisher beste Maus die ich hatte. Logitech kann man natürlich auch bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (21. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs mit ner Gigabyte m8000x? Auch eine sehr gute Maus für ca. 35 Euro


----------



## Nero2482 (22. Januar 2014)

Drakonia black ging nach 3 Wochen das Mausrad kaputt.  Habe jetzt seit  2 Monaten  die drakonia Green und seit gestern ist die linke taste defekt. .....


----------



## haftibo (22. Februar 2014)

Ich benutze ne Xtrust GXT 33 und bin super zufrieden damit, sie hat direkt hinter dem Scrollrad auch einen DPI Knopf und von der Handhabung ist sie auch top!

Trust GXT 33 Gaming Mouse, USB (18101) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kegg (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte bis vor 1 Jahr glaub ich eine Razer DeathAdder die nun meine Schwester nutzt. Sie funktioniert immer noch tadellos also von daher würde ich mal zu dieser Maus raten. Liegt aber wohl leider über deinem Preisrahmen von daher weiß ich nicht ob sie für dich relevant ist, da es auch andere Kandidaten gibt die das gleiche können und günstiger sind


----------

